# Real So Cal is now LAFC So Cal Youth



## RhinoSD (Mar 1, 2021)

Real So Cal & LAFC have formed a new partnership.  



			https://realsocal.demosphere-secure.com/_files/recreational/3%2C1%2C21-LAFC%2CSoCal%2CYouth.pdf


----------



## Kante (Mar 1, 2021)

interesting.


----------



## Venantsyo (Mar 1, 2021)

How does this impact the relationship between Slammers and LAFC?


----------



## Kante (Mar 1, 2021)

get the upside to LAFC but curious about RSC's rationale. Pandemic impact? 

plus, organizationally, only three RSC staffers - AB, Zach and Davila - currently listed on LAFC YSC website.


----------



## RhinoSD (Mar 1, 2021)

Venantsyo said:


> How does this impact the relationship between Slammers and LAFC?


not really sure. So cal is a tier 1 mls affiliate. Slammers is not. Thats all I know.


----------



## Zvezdas (Mar 1, 2021)

This merger took nearly 2 years of negotiations so its not based on the pandemic impact...


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 1, 2021)

LAFC finally got a deal done for a youth club affiliation, been trying to work one out for almost two years now, came close with TFA but fell apart almost at the last minute.

Slammers deal on the girls is pretty much just a names only for $$ offering now and it will likely run out without a renew.

Old real socal has evolved and morphed once again, likely a good long term move for them as The LAFC name is a better seller and gives them some selling points for players that desire to move to the next levels.

For LAFC they get paid and now have a broader reach, some new fans at the same time, while promoting the brand to youths.

Let's see what LAFC does with the takeover off the Las Vegas nights in the USL, that one is going to be interesting.


----------



## oh canada (Mar 1, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> LAFC finally got a deal done for a youth club affiliation, been trying to work one out for almost two years now, came close with TFA but fell apart almost at the last minute.
> 
> Slammers deal on the girls is pretty much just a names only for $$ offering now and it will likely run out without a renew.
> 
> ...


Agree!  Great move for the boys.  Girls, no real impact.


----------



## Coke bottle eyes (Mar 1, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Agree!  Great move for the boys.  Girls, no real impact.


Will the RSC boys stay in the ECNL or move to the MLS program?


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 1, 2021)

While there is something to be said about the quality you get with a smaller club, I can see why there are more mergers happening to compete with the mega clubs. I hope it works out well for them. I know both clubs typically field some pretty good competitive teams.


----------



## Buddhabman (Mar 1, 2021)

Gives a pathway for players in north part of county to get on higher level teams and possibly to academy.


----------



## Scoop182 (Mar 2, 2021)

Will Slammers now carry 2 teams in ECNL, given they technically have 2 now (LAFC/slammers) in each age group? Maybe slammers red and white?


----------



## soccer661 (Mar 2, 2021)

Scoop182 said:


> Will Slammers now carry 2 teams in ECNL, given they technically have 2 now (LAFC/slammers) in each age group? Maybe slammers red and white?


This was brought up earlier in the thread, but hearing it as well...
LAFC Slammers contract expires and most likely not renewed for next season. (Not sure what Slammers will become? Go back to Slammers FC?)
So LAFC So Cal Youth (Real So Cal) will have the ECNL teams (one team per age group)


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 2, 2021)

I am not sure what it will add anything to our girls side but the uniforms should look better and it is potentially cool for our boys..........I think Slammers two ECNL teams will go to something like red and white for next season like @Scoop182 said.....


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 2, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> I am not sure what it will add anything to our girls side but the uniforms should look better and it is potentially cool for our boys..........I think Slammers two ECNL teams will go to something like red and white for next season like @Scoop182 said.....


Back in the Day Slammers had Maroon and White...likely we will see that again.


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 2, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Back in the Day Slammers had Maroon and White...likely we will see that again.


Maroon! that is the word I was looking for.....you are right.


----------



## pitchcrazy (Mar 2, 2021)

Coke bottle eyes said:


> Will the RSC boys stay in the ECNL or move to the MLS program?


Seems like it gives LAFC access to ECNL in the valley but what I want to know does that give RSC an opportunity to now have an mls team for northern la county?  Would love to see a second team formed liked la surf has.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 2, 2021)

pitchcrazy said:


> Seems like it gives LAFC access to ECNL in the valley but what I want to know does that give RSC an opportunity to now have an mls team for northern la county?  Would love to see a second team formed liked la surf has.


LAFC is not concerned with ECxx access and RSC could have been in MLS Next if they wanted to or want to.

LAFC is still only going to be fielding one team per age group in NEXT.

Socal Youth will have teams in ECXx, NPL, maybe Socal (SCDSL) and EA.  There is only so many players per age group so the 2nd-4th teams will be Socal Youth.

Name changes and they get better uniform which will cost more. Some of the LAFC coaches will be around once a month or something like that and there will be a Socal youth night at the stadium once fans can back in with numbers


----------



## focomoso (Mar 2, 2021)

Also, Pats LA is joining. (Not the rest of Pateadores.)


----------



## Zvezdas (Mar 2, 2021)

Yeah Pats LA chapter now under real so cal aka LAFC So Cal youth...


----------



## Dominic (Mar 2, 2021)

Anyone remember Samba or SoCal United


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 2, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Anyone remember Samba or SoCal United


So Cal United was Vinny, right?


----------



## Swoosh (Mar 2, 2021)

Las Virgenes Blazers


----------



## ToonArmy (Mar 2, 2021)

focomoso said:


> Also, Pats LA is joining. (Not the rest of Pateadores.)


What about the 05s that have been Pats GA and ECRL this year and DPL last year?


----------



## Dominic (Mar 2, 2021)

Swoosh said:


> Las Virgenes Blazers


Wow even before my time.


----------



## Dominic (Mar 2, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> So Cal United was Vinny, right?


I think SoCal United was A.B. on the Boys side.


----------



## Swoosh (Mar 2, 2021)

Dominic said:


> I think SoCal United was A.B. on the Boys side.


I believe LV Blazers merged with West Valley Samba to form SoCal United.


----------



## Footy30 (Mar 3, 2021)

[


futboldad1 said:


> I am not sure what it will add anything to our girls side but the uniforms should look better and it is potentially cool for our boys..........I think Slammers two ECNL teams will go to something like red and white for next season like @Scoop182 said.....


Will be interesting to see what happens, could be nothing major since technically they have two teams in ECNL now, so as you say it could just be team 1, 2 or maroon white, similar to what they have in SCDSL in same flight. Congrats to the boys side!


----------



## Dargle (Mar 3, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> [
> 
> 
> Will be interesting to see what happens, could be nothing major since technically they have two teams in ECNL now, so as you say it could just be team 1, 2 or maroon white, similar to what they have in SCDSL in same flight. Congrats to the boys side!


I don't think this is big news for the boys side any more than it is for the girls side.  This is just an affiliation agreement, much like LA Galaxy South Bay or LA Galaxy San Diego was just an agreement.  They may provide some kind of "tryout day" for the MLS Next teams, but the top players could get scouted with or without this affiliation and this won't give the middling players any more of a look than they would have had before. It also wasn't necessary to give RSC "access" to MLS Next, since, as another poster noted, RSC turned it down last Spring because AB didn't like playing second fiddle to the MLS teams in DA and the club wanted their girls in ECNL. 

Of course, it's ironic that the whole club is now voluntarily placing themselves in second fiddle status, of a sorts, but it's not in a way that actually matters on the field since their top boys teams will be able to compete for the playoffs etc in Boys ECNL and there won't be MLS teams threatening to break off and form their own division.  If Boys ECNL is too weak to help their top players because the best ones leave for clubs (MLS and non-MLS) in the MLS Next league, then I expect they'll just try to move their top teams to MLS Next themselves. 

If you're looking for a comparison, one is Orlando City Youth, which is affiliated with the Orlando City MLS team (i.e., has licensed the name, like RSC, and gotten a commitment of some theoretical coaching/training "help"), but has it's own teams in both ECNL and MLS Next.  Another example is Houston Dynamo Youth, which is also an affiliate of the Houston Dynamo MLS team, but has its own teams in MLS Next (as Houston Dynamo Unidos) and Boys ECNL.


----------



## NewUser27 (Mar 3, 2021)

Dargle said:


> I don't think this is big news for the boys side any more than it is for the girls side.  This is just an affiliation agreement, much like LA Galaxy South Bay or LA Galaxy San Diego was just an agreement.  They may provide some kind of "tryout day" for the MLS Next teams, but the top players could get scouted with or without this affiliation and this won't give the middling players any more of a look than they would have had before. It also wasn't necessary to give RSC "access" to MLS Next, since, as another poster noted, RSC turned it down last Spring because AB didn't like playing second fiddle to the MLS teams in DA and the club wanted their girls in ECNL.
> 
> Of course, it's ironic that the whole club is now voluntarily placing themselves in second fiddle status, of a sorts, but it's not in a way that actually matters on the field since their top boys teams will be able to compete for the playoffs etc in Boys ECNL and there won't be MLS teams threatening to break off and form their own division.  If Boys ECNL is too weak to help their top players because the best ones leave for clubs (MLS and non-MLS) in the MLS Next league, then I expect they'll just try to move their top teams to MLS Next themselves.
> 
> If you're looking for a comparison, one is Orlando City Youth, which is affiliated with the Orlando City MLS team (i.e., has licensed the name, like RSC, and gotten a commitment of some theoretical coaching/training "help"), but has it's own teams in both ECNL and MLS Next.  Another example is Houston Dynamo Youth, which is also an affiliate of the Houston Dynamo MLS team, but has its own teams in MLS Next (as Houston Dynamo Unidos) and Boys ECNL.


excellent point , to think that its anything more that this is a long shot.  RSC just by proximity had lost their top players to both LA MLS teams.
I personally didnt think that RSC at the age group my kid plays in was a strong team, the difference between LAFC / Galaxy was night a day from the Real team.  
Good luck to RSC and their top players , I hope this works out for everyone.


----------



## focomoso (Mar 3, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> What about the 05s that have been Pats GA and ECRL this year and DPL last year?


I don't know that team specifically. If they were Pats LA, they'll be part of this (and you should have been invited to the zoom meeting on Monday), if not, then they aren't (is my understanding).


----------

